# ماهي الشركات التي تطلب المهندس الصناعي



## محماس الشمال (12 يناير 2012)

السلام علكيم

ماهي الشركات التي تطلب المهندس الصناعي 

وأين مجاله في القطاع الحكومي​


----------



## صناعي1 (13 يناير 2012)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

هناك طيف واسع من الشركات المتي يمكن ان يعمل بها المهندس الصناعي اهمها:

الشركات الصناعية
شركات الخدمات العامة (كهرباء/ ماء/ اتصالات)
شركات الاستشارات
ممكن القطاع الصحي
شركات الامداد و الخدمات اللوجستية
شركات الطيران

و غيرها الكثير


----------

